
100 Most Influential CS Books According to Stack Overflow - behnamoh
http://www.cspray.net/my.so-archive/100-most-influential-programming-books.html
======
120bits
At my first job, one of the senior software engineer asked me to read
Programmatic Programmer. Initially, I was like "huh, why would read a book
like this?" Five years later, when we have a new engineer joining our team. I
ask him if he read that book, if not I make sure he does.

